# £24.99 Router Table



## llangatwgnedd (2 Oct 2005)

The NVR switch must be worth that

http://uk.aldi.com/special_buys/index.html


----------



## Chris Knight (2 Oct 2005)

I reckon it's the £3.99 planes that take the award - Alf will love them..


----------



## DaveL (2 Oct 2005)

waterhead37":2n077ses said:


> I reckon it's the £3.99 planes that take the award - Alf will love them..



The scary thing is last time they had them someone was reselling them on ebay.


----------



## Gill (2 Oct 2005)

If I get an electric glue gun, I'll be able to forget about learning to cut dovetails, won't I 




?

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oct 2005)

looks good enough to use. I have bought inexpensive tools from Lidl and have been quite impressed. with the value.


----------



## DaveL (2 Oct 2005)

jmt":3sa0heuc said:


> looks good enough to use. I have bought inexpensive tools from Lidl and have been quite impressed. with the value.


 
JMT, I agree with you, I have quite a collection of stuff from Aldi and Lidl, but the planes did not inspire confidents when I looked at then in the pack last time. 8-[ 

Does this mean I am now part of the _Cheap Skate_ section of this forum?


----------



## Matt1245 (3 Oct 2005)

Looks identical to my netto £24.99 router table, which has had some good use and stood up very well to it. Made a full set of kitchen doors and drawers on it. It's not much diffrent than other branded table which cost far more money.

Matt.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (3 Oct 2005)

> It's not much diffrent than other branded table which cost far more money.



Just like this one for £52.29

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=21382&name=routing&sfile=1&jump=4


----------



## j (3 Oct 2005)

How do the routers attach to these? Are the hole patterns stndard?

I'm undecided about either getting one of these and using it for a bit then wanting a better router and having to junk this one. Or just go for a good router now and hope that i'll still enjoy woodworking to get my money's worth out of it.

I don't want to spend a fortune on tools only to find that I'm either not any good at woodworking, or it'll cost me twice the price of pre-made stuff just to buy the timber, then i'll have to buy a jointer, plainer/thicknesser etc just to get it into a useable state.

I'd like to get a good router, been looking at the freud. I'd also like to buy a table for use with it, any recomendations? I could build my own, but I think i'd rather buy one (if it's not too expensive) then I can actually use my tools instead of making attachments for tools 

Sorry for the rant
J


----------



## wizer (3 Oct 2005)

I would buy this one if you are a beginner. These cheap router tables have come up a few times and I have yet to hear a bad review of one. I was going to buy the netto one not so long ago but it was sold out by the time I got there. I now have the Triton but from what I have read these tables are real value for money. As long as you get a good router to go with it, then it should be fine. As you say, when you gain more experience you can make a decision wether to make a router table, buy one or indeed stick with this one.

Be quick tho, these deals go very quickly!


----------



## Adam (3 Oct 2005)

j":24wwpmwy said:


> or it'll cost me twice the price of pre-made stuff just to buy the timber, then i'll have to buy a jointer, plainer/thicknesser etc just to get it into a useable state. J



Hmm. Have you been to Ikea recenlty? Everything there is cheaper than if you bought the timber alone. Never mind kitting out your workshop etc.

The difference is that when you make an item yourself, properly built and in good wood, you'll keep it for life. Ikea furtniture is unlikely to last more than 10 years, and certainly I've found each time you move any flat pack furniture the stress really shortens its life span.

Adam


----------



## j (3 Oct 2005)

WiZeR":3v07yu5e said:


> I would buy this one if you are a beginner. These cheap rouAs long as you get a good router to go with it, then it should be fine. As you say, when you gain more experience you can make a decision wether to make a router table, buy one or indeed stick with this one.
> 
> Be quick tho, these deals go very quickly!



Thanks for the advice, how would you rate the Aldi router (also on offer) 
I actually bought it a couple of years ago. It seemed ok for what I used it for (just some pine) It's my first router.

I could consider buying a better one, but then I'm not sure if it would attach to this table.

Ta
J


----------



## j (3 Oct 2005)

Adam":2ylth9nk said:


> Hmm. Have you been to Ikea recenlty? Everything there is cheaper than if you bought the timber alone. Never mind kitting out your workshop etc.
> 
> The difference is that when you make an item yourself, properly built and in good wood, you'll keep it for life. Ikea furtniture is unlikely to last more than 10 years, and certainly I've found each time you move any flat pack furniture the stress really shortens its life span.
> 
> Adam



Yes, I agree, I was actually thinking of the hardwood garden bench I paid £20 for last year (end of season clearance), and the hardwood octagonal garden table top for £1 (missing legs)

To buy the wood for that would probably cost double.

I think i'd build stuff more for the enjoyment, rather than any potential cost saving, but sometimes I wonder if it is worth it.

Maybe i'm lacking in inspiration (as well as skill) I'm going to attempt a couple of small projects that I should be able to do with some fairly cheap tools and see how I like it.

I'm currently knocking up a couple of picture frames, and i'm planning some small wooden boxes. 

apologies for hijacking this thread. 
J


----------



## wizer (3 Oct 2005)

j":wkg4vpzx said:


> Thanks for the advice, how would you rate the Aldi router (also on offer)
> I actually bought it a couple of years ago. It seemed ok for what I used it for (just some pine) It's my first router.
> 
> I could consider buying a better one, but then I'm not sure if it would attach to this table.
> ...



I bought a cheap Ferm router when I was starting out (not so long ago). I used it a couple of times and it was fine but for some reason I felt I needed something 'better'. Now I have a Triton router I have used the Ferm more than ever. I'm not saying the Triton is rubbish, far far from it. But since I have gained a bit more experience, I have found the Ferm very good for small light work. I would say for table mounting you will need something a bit more powerful and better made than the one aldi are offering.


----------



## j (3 Oct 2005)

I take it this table is not a good companion for the Freud 2000

Any recomendations of a good table for this router?

I'll consider my options once i've seen it. I'll have a look at the Aldi one in store, see if I like it. 

Thanks for all the advice.
J


----------



## WoodPecker (3 Oct 2005)

> I could build my own, but I think i'd rather buy one (if it's not too expensive) then I can actually use my tools instead of making attachments for tools



Making your own router table doesn't have to be a mammoth project, I made one a few years ago when I needed one in a hurry and I reckon it took about 2 hours :shock:.

Basically all you have to do is cut two pieces of plywood (each one the size of the required router table top) 
Take one sheet and cut out a rectangular piece from the middle of the sheet with a jig saw, making sure that the hole is big enough for your router to fit through.
Cut a slightly larger hole in the second and keep the piece you cut out as this can be fitted to the base of your router (Better to cut a slightly larger new piece to allow for the width of the jigsaw blade)
Glue the two plywood sheets together, put some weight on it and make sure the sides are lined up.
Take your B&D work bench (Everyone should have one) and open it fully, measure the opening distance and attach some L brackets on the bottom of the plywood (Small hole side) far enough apart so that they will fit into the work bench.
Fit the base on the router (And plunge a hole through) h and make a stock from two very straight pieces of 3X2 (Glue and screw together either side of the middle and cut out a gap in the middle).

Pretty basic but it does the job, It's a few years since I made it as a temporary solution and I'm still using it. And of course it folds away.

I can post some pictures later in the week if anyone is interested.


I meant to say, the PARKSIDE range that LIDL sell are great for the money, I have the power saw and the plane, Really well put together. But don't buy the glue gun, the glue gets on the inside after one or two uses, even if you keep it pointing down all the time. Don't know if the ALDI glue gun is any better.


----------



## Alf (3 Oct 2005)

j":1x4xgyl3 said:


> I think i'd build stuff more for the enjoyment, rather than any potential cost saving, but sometimes I wonder if it is worth it.


It's worth it; and even more so if you need things that you just can't buy. Something built-in, to fit a certain spot in your house, to house a particular item or items, or to give to someone else etc. Definitely worth it.

And yes, the planes are a joy. Karl Holtey better watch out, eh? :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## j (3 Oct 2005)

Thanks, I've actually got a simple wooden router table that i'd made, but was thinking of something a bit more sophisticated, wiht a miter slot and dust extraction etc.

I've been told here and over on uk.d-i-y many times how dangerous my router table is, and If i'm going to use it a lot more, i'd like something a bit more suitable.


----------



## Matt1245 (3 Oct 2005)

> I take it this table is not a good companion for the Freud 2000



No, won't be anygood for that freud, the table is designed to take a 1/4" router. You'd need a bigger table for the freud.

Matt.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oct 2005)

I have just perchased the Aldi router table to replace my home-made one.
It seems to be OK and with the table extensions fitted is far better than some of the cheaper ones I have seen.
It takes a router with a base up to 150mm dia so DON'T buy the router on offer in the store expecting it to fit - that has a dia of 160mm.
Its still a good buy for the money and will replace the one I shall use in the table.


----------



## sliver (6 Oct 2005)

JMT,
I went & bought an ALDI table this morning. Got it home, then found exactly the problem you mention. I'd tried to fit my 'power craft' router that I'd got from aldi previously thinking, 'same make, should fit'. NO, so went back for the router on offer only to find THAT won't fit either as you said. I toyed with the idea of grinding the corners off the sole plate to make it fit. Should still be safe enough to use, BUT, 2 things here. 1. Why should I have to do this to make supposedly compatible items work together? 
2. In the event of any injury, I have modified said item & would invalidate any warranty & or claim for damages & suchlike. So, I'm fed up now, having a table that I can't use, unless anyone can tell me of a router that'll fit correctly.
Cheers, Sliver.  :?


----------



## DaveL (6 Oct 2005)

Silver, 

Could you post a picture of the underside of the table? 

I have an old Trend MK1 router table and to use my first router, a Bosch pof500 in it I had to make a spacer that went between the base of the router and the underside of the mounting plate. Trend even give instructions on doing this.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oct 2005)

For those who are unsure of the prob - The table has a circular location that will take up to 155mm diameter the router on offer instore has a baseplate of 160mm so won't fit. 
Fortunately for me one of my other routers has a baseplate of 155mm so no prob and the Aldi router will stay on the shelf with the others for hand work.


----------



## DaveL (6 Oct 2005)

So how deep is the recess? 

If its only 1/8" ~ 1/4" then I would just fit a thin ply shim, you lose a little more of the depth of cut but for lots of jobs it should still be OK.


----------



## j (7 Oct 2005)

Argos have a cheap router on clearance for £10
Here
Not sure of the base plate size, but it's got to be worth a try.


----------



## sliver (7 Oct 2005)

Hi all,
Dave, thanks for the advice on the spacer, think I may be able to get away with that. Took the new router back this morning, they took it back into stock without any problem. Manager could not understand why they are selling a router that won't fit the table, but as I am a 'regular', he took me at my word. Sorry, not able to post pics right now.

J, Thanks for the tip on the argos router, but judging by the photo I suspect it's the same size as the others. I would guess that the same manufacturer makes them all for the budget end of the market.

Still, all worth looking into. Thanks again guys.

cheers, sliver.


----------



## sliver (8 Oct 2005)

Smee again,
Mate had a Blackspur that did the trick. Fits the table well. No need to adjust anything, as long as it's 150mm it'll fit.

Cheers people,

Sliver.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oct 2005)

sliver":2a55t7dt said:


> Hi all,
> Dave, thanks for the advice on the spacer, think I may be able to get away with that. Took the new router back this morning, they took it back into stock without any problem. Manager could not understand why they are selling a router that won't fit the table, but as I am a 'regular', he took me at my word. Sorry, not able to post pics right now.
> 
> J, Thanks for the tip on the argos router, but judging by the photo I suspect it's the same size as the others. I would guess that the same manufacturer makes them all for the budget end of the market.
> ...



I bought one of these tables to replace my much heavier, less portable home made one. I used my old nu-tool/B&Q Performance Power 1/4" router which fits perfectly. The Argos Challenge model, is identical to mine except for the colour of the plastic. I am going to buy one for spares. At that price you can't go wrong.


----------



## micks (14 Oct 2005)

hi all cannot find the aldi router table on there website,there does not seem to be a search engine,have not got an aldi store near me (watford) 

thank you


----------



## j (14 Oct 2005)

micks,
You've probably missed out now anyway.
Aldi have different offers every week. If they're good offers they can be sold out within hours of the store opening on that particular day.

They don't sell stuff through their website, these are instore only deals.

The router table was a few weeks ago now, probably all gone by now. But they'll probably be on offer again in a few months, these things come round a few times a year. 
Keep an eye out on their website for the weekly offers.
(next week they have a recoprocating saw for £20, amongst other things)

best of luck
J


----------

